# Hot water help - please



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

I've had no hot water now for about 4 weeks. I can ocassionally get some if I put the heating on too but its a bit hit and miss. A plumber (who is also meant to be a friend) came round and was meant to be getting the part that was needed but he hasn't bothered I don't think. I just can't bear it anymore - I so wanted a long hot bath today as I felt ill - just couldn't face the kettle filling needed.

I don't know any local plumbers at all so I wondered who to call. Does British Gas do call outs and repairs? I bet it'll cost a fortune

Emma


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Ems!!

You should've said!! Your welcome to use our bath anytime you want!!   

British gas do have some kind of homecare where you pay a set amount each month by DD. Then, you don't have to pay for repairs. Maybe have a look at that and then sign up, pay one month's premium and then call them out!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

ARGHHHHHHHHH - should have thought of that - I just phoned them!

They're calling me back tomorrow. She said something though about taking out one of the homecare policies and having the repair added into that so I pay it monthly.

TBH - I couldn't have waited another month. I actually   the other morning when the shower went cold again when I was trying to wash my hair. And I mean COLD!!

Its such a old boiler though - I'm terrified its going to need totally replacing


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

British Gas also do a one off repair thing for a one off fee. We tried this when, at the end of my tether after little or no heating or hot water throughout December and January when our boiler started playing up. They charged us £200 but when they turned up they could not repair it because they said it was an "installation" problem so, I guess they may turn around and say they can't do it for the set fee if it turns out to be very expensive (it is in the small print). Then, to make matters worse, it took them ages to refund us the £200 we paid up front. As it turned out they were right in that the system was installed incorrectly for that particular make of boiler but actually this wasn't the problem and it worked just fine that way (albiet not terribly efficiently) for 5 years prior. It turned out that our boiler was an "as seen on Watchdog" special and notorious for having this lockout problem that meant a new main board. I was quoted upwards of £500 for it from local plumbers / suppliers to fit and about £300 to buy and fit myself. Eventually got one off Ebay for £65 and my brother - who is computer electrician - installed it. We also sorted out the slight plumbing issue too for about £60 of copper pipe and parts and an afternoon's work and it's never worked better since. 
It might well be worth investing in a quick Google search of the make / model of your boiler in case there is a common fault that could be easily rectified. If not, I would deifnitely find out from British Gas if they _can_ fix this particular problem before you commit to a homecare agreement if you can.

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Caz  

Well I've booked British Gas for the one off £192 fee without adding any home cover  

I blooming hope they can fix it for that - they're coming next Wed

Emma xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Do you have a combi boiler?This happened to us & we could only get hot water when th heating was on, apparently it was the diaphragm. If it's the same thing it shouldn't cost you £192 - I think ours was about £70 including the visit (or maybe it was a little more) but I do have a 'tame' repairer I knew from when I worked at a letting agency!

Fingers crossed they can sort it for you though hon


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, British Gas charge the one price - so I had to pay £192. I sort of knew I might be paying well over the odds (I mean - they wouldn't lose out would they??) but my blooming plumber let me down so many times and I didn't know anybody else so didn't have much choice in the end. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Yes it is a combi. I bet its the same problem


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

oh Em, you're always welcome here for a bath
I know a plumber, who owes me loads of favours I could of got him to do it reasonable for you
pm me where you live

I hope they fix it, they're charging you loads, if you live near, cancel it    

love and hugs
MC xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't think I'm near - I'm in Northants


----------

